# Alpen-X mit Ziel "nicht Gardasee"



## Snake (18. Januar 2011)

Diese Frage gab es bestimmt schon mehrmals, aber es war schwierig das mit der Such-Funktion entsprechend auszuwählen. 

Termin steht, aber wir suchen gerade eine Route, die mal woanders herauskommt. Allerdings sollte das Ziel zum einen interessant sein, also nicht irgendwo in der Wallachei oder im Industriegebiet. Zum anderen sollte es einen Bahnhof haben, um von dort gut wieder zum Ausgangspunkt zu kommen. 

Zb. schwebt uns der Comer See oder Lago Maggiore vor. Wir haben aber nur 8 Etappen Zeit. Wer hat gute Ideen oder kann mir gute threads, die in die Richtung verweisen nennen? 

Würde mich sehr über inforeiche Rückmeldungen von Carsten, Elmar, Marco & Co. freuen... thx


----------



## tiroler1973 (18. Januar 2011)

Servus!
Nach Venedig: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...alpencross-berchtesgaden-venedig.256221.2.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (18. Januar 2011)

Oder 
München-Venedig hier: http://www.transalp.info/munich-venezia/index.php
Monte Grappa hier:http://www.transalp.info/2006/explorer-grappa/index.php

Andreas


----------



## Snake (18. Januar 2011)

Hy, 

ja, schon nicht schlecht. Es könnten allerdings ein paar HM mehr sein (so zw. 1.500 - 2.000 pro Tag dürfen es sein, auch mal drüber). 

@transalbi: Deine Schweiz-Route gefällt mir...


----------



## peter muc (18. Januar 2011)

Von Oberstdorf durch die Schweiz bis Lugano am Lago di Lugano
genauer gesagt: Oberstdorf - Schrofenpass - Warth - Lech - Freiburger Hütte - Dalaas - Kristberg - Schruns - Gargellen - Schlappiner Joch -Klosters - Durannapass - Langwies - Arosa - Hörnli Hütte - Urdenfürggli - Alp Scharmoin - Lenzerheide - Sur - Bivio - Septimerpass - Gravedona (Lago di Como) - Garzeno - Passio St. Lucia - Lugano / Lago Lugano

ist ausgelegt für 6 Tage (363 Km und 11.850Hm) aber "ausbaufähig" 

oder etwas mehr Richtung Dolomiten

von Gmund am Tegernsee bis Auer:
Gmund am Tegernsee - Monialm - Valepp - EHJKlause - Brixlegg - Weerberg - Weidener Hütte - Geiseljoch - Vorderlanersbach - Pfitscherjoch - Kematen - Pfundererjoch - Weitenbergalm - Vintl - Kronplatz (Gondel) - Prackenhütte / Olang - Brunstalm - Pragser Wildsee - Plätzwiese - Strudelkopf - Lago Ghedina - Cinque Torri - Rifugio Averau - Rifugio Fedare - Pescul - Monte Fertazza - Alleghe - Sappada - Caviola - Passo San Pellegrio - Passo Lucia - Auer
das waren 522 Km und 14.803Hm

Peter


----------



## on any sunday (18. Januar 2011)

Oberstdorf-Comer See  Ausreichend km und Höhenmeter sind dabei, nur das mit dem Bahnhof zum Ausgangspunkt ist suboptimal.


----------



## karstb (18. Januar 2011)

Habe mir dieses Jahr Istrien als Zielort ausgesucht. Soll ja mal was anderes sein. Start in Salzburg, Dachstein, Nockberge, Karawanken, Soca Tal / Triglav, Schneeberg, Istrien. Zug Rijeka => Wien.


----------



## Easy (19. Januar 2011)

Hat schon mal jemand das Ziel Lago d'Iseo gewählt und dann mit dem Flugzeug von Bergamo aus zurück (RyanAir)? 

Würde mich brennend interessieren.


----------



## dede (19. Januar 2011)

Easy schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand das Ziel Lago d'Iseo gewählt und dann mit dem Flugzeug von Bergamo aus zurück (RyanAir)?
> 
> Würde mich brennend interessieren.



Per se ganz bestimmt interessant, aber willst du dein Rad wirklich in ner O'Leary-Maschine transportieren lassen? Warst schon mal am Orio al Serio Flughafen? Würde mich wundern, wenn das einigermaßen heil ankäme....


----------



## Florian (19. Januar 2011)

Ich hab jetzt nach 5 klassischen Transalps ne Rundtour gemacht und werde das von jetzt an immer so machen!
Da erübrigt sich die Heimreisefrage komplett!


----------



## tiroler1973 (19. Januar 2011)

Florian schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nach 5 klassischen Transalps ne Rundtour gemacht und werde das von jetzt an immer so machen!
> Da erübrigt sich die Heimreisefrage komplett!


Man sieht, dass der Mensch doch dazu lernen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (20. Januar 2011)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Man sieht, dass der Mensch doch dazu lernen kann.



Zumindest, wenn die Rundtour nicht in Castrop-Rauxel startet.

Albi


----------



## Carsten (20. Januar 2011)

Servus

TransSwiss von Davos nach Zermatt

Tag 1 Davos-Lenzerheide
Tag 2 Lenzerheide-Vals
Tag 3 Vals â Bovarina
Tag 4 Bovarina â Corno Greis
Tag 5 Corno Greis â BinntalhÃ¼tte
Tag 6 BinntalhÃ¼tte â Simplonpass
Tag 7 Simplonpass â TÃ¤sch
Tag 8 TÃ¤sch â Zermatt


----------



## Snake (21. Januar 2011)

@carsten: Sieht sehr lecker aus die Tour, vor allem die Trails an der Hangkante entlang. Super! 

Ich habe mir auf die Schnelle jetzt noch nicht alles durchgelesen...gibt es GPS Daten von der Tour?


----------



## Easy (21. Januar 2011)

dede schrieb:


> Per se ganz bestimmt interessant, aber willst du dein Rad wirklich in ner O'Leary-Maschine transportieren lassen? Warst schon mal am Orio al Serio Flughafen? Würde mich wundern, wenn das einigermaßen heil ankäme....



Hmmm, stimmt,
die Verpackungsfrage darf man warscheinlich nicht unterschätzen. Es ist fraglich, ob man in Bergamo einen Radladen findet, der zwei oder mehr Kartons übrig hat.


----------



## Carsten (21. Januar 2011)

Snake schrieb:


> @carsten: Sieht sehr lecker aus die Tour, vor allem die Trails an der Hangkante entlang. Super!
> 
> Ich habe mir auf die Schnelle jetzt noch nicht alles durchgelesen...gibt es GPS Daten von der Tour?



simplonpass und abfahrt vom piz Scalottas sind halt nicht so gut
gps Daten hängen doch dran am Bericht, oder?


----------



## Snake (21. Januar 2011)

yepp, jetzt habe ichs gesehen, GPS-Daten dabei. Werden die Tour mal checken, ob sie allen passt...

Hat sich eigentlich schon jemand mal eine Route zum Lago Maggiore ausgedacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dime111 (22. Januar 2011)

Snake schrieb:


> yepp, jetzt habe ichs gesehen, GPS-Daten dabei. Werden die Tour mal checken, ob sie allen passt...
> 
> Hat sich eigentlich schon jemand mal eine Route zum Lago Maggiore ausgedacht?



Start Alpsee (Allgäu/Immenstadt, mal was anderes als Oberstdorf ), bin allerdings nicht zum Lago Maggiore, sondern über den Comer See zum Luganer See. Vom Comer See geht es aber auch in 1 Tag zum Maggiore. 
Näheres findest Du auf meiner HP 
http://enduro-on-tour.de/
unter dem Reiter Alpencross. Hab keine GPS-Tracks dabei, sondern ein Roadbook, nachdem sich's auch ganz gut fahren läßt.

Bis die Trails - Christian


----------



## Easy (23. Januar 2011)

dime111 schrieb:


> Start Alpsee (Allgäu/Immenstadt, mal was anderes als Oberstdorf ), bin allerdings nicht zum Lago Maggiore, sondern über den Comer See zum Luganer See. Vom Comer See geht es aber auch in 1 Tag zum Maggiore.
> Näheres findest Du auf meiner HP
> http://enduro-on-tour.de/
> unter dem Reiter Alpencross. Hab keine GPS-Tracks dabei, sondern ein Roadbook, nachdem sich's auch ganz gut fahren läßt.
> ...



An die Tessiner Seen als Ziel habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. Größtes Problem scheint mir die Rückfahrt zu sein, zumindest, wenn man mit der Bahn zurück möchte. Also auch keinen passenden Startpunkt. Ich habe bislang noch keine Lösung gefunden, so dass ich nun an eine Rundfahrt bastel in Anlehnung an die TOP of Graubünden.

@Dime111 - wie seit Ihr zurück an den Alpsee und wie lange hat das gedauert?


----------



## dime111 (23. Januar 2011)

Easy schrieb:


> @Dime111 - wie seit Ihr zurück an den Alpsee und wie lange hat das gedauert?



Zur Rückfahrt hatte ich 2 Optionen in Vorbereitung:
1. Mit der Bahn: Der Start in Immenstadt hat den Charme, daß dort die Hauptstrecke der Bahn von Lindau her vorbeigeht. Locarno-Bellinzona-Zürich- Lindau-Immenstadt geht je nach Verbindung in 6,5 - 8 Stunden. Öffentlich funktioniert also und die Schweiz ist bei der Bahn sehr radfahrerfreundlich. Einfach mal hier recherchieren:
http://reiseauskunft.bahn.de/bin/query.exe/dn?
Also auch nicht länger und komplizierter als wenn Du vom Gardasee öffentlich zurückfahren möchtest. 
2. Ich hab schon Kids mit Führerschein. Für 1 Woche Auto mit Sprit for free hat mich mein Sohn sowohl zum Ausgangspunkt geshuttelt als dann auch wieder von Lugano abgeholt 

Jenachdem zu wievielt Ihr unterwegs seit, könnt Ihr Euch auch einen professionellen Shuttle organisieren. Wenn Du hierzu Links brauchst, bitte nochmals melden.


----------



## Carsten (23. Januar 2011)

Alternative ist natürlich der Mietwagen. Aufpassen muss man allerdings, wenn man ihn in einem anderen Land zurück geben will als man ihn angemietet hat. Da kommen ordentliche Zuschläge dazu.
Also Karre in der Schweiz mieten und innerhalb der Schweiz wieder abgeben. Ist ab 3 Personen billiger als Zug fahren und ca. 3x so schnell


----------



## Snake (25. Januar 2011)

@dime111: Habe mir mal Deinen Bericht durchgelesen, sehr schön! Scheint, dass die Tour einige tolle Trails dabei hat! Werde es meinen Jungs mal als Vorschlag präsentieren...


----------



## dime111 (26. Januar 2011)

Freut mich  Solltet Ihr die Tour oder Teile davon fahren, würde ich mich über einen kurzen Post in meinem Gästebuch freuen, wie's war!


----------



## Fubbes (26. Januar 2011)

Nach dem letzten Jahr kann ich sagen, auch das Mittelmeer ist eines Zieles würdig. Schau mal auf meiner HP unter Susa - Ventimiglia. Mit Trails wirst du auf der Strecke zugeschüttet. Hoch ist zwar einiges zu Tragen, doch es lohnt sich immer. 
In Susa Auto parken, die Rückreise mit der Bahn ist trotz zweimaligem Umsteigen unkompliziert und bezahlbar.

Ne Rundtour gefällt übrigens nicht jedem. Ich finde es ziemlich öde, am Ende wieder am Auto zu stehen. Aber da Geschmäcker verschieden sind ...

@karstb
Salzburg - Rijeka interessiert mich sehr (hab ich ja schon im entsprechenden Thread angemerkt). Nicht unbedingt für dieses Jahr, aber halt uns hier im Forum mit der Route auf dem Laufenden.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Snake (26. Januar 2011)

@fubbes: Klasse Touren 2009 und 2010! Habe mir gerade mal beide Berichte durchgelesen. Von 2009 hast Du keine GPS-Daten, richtig? 

Übrigens, Deine Gedanken bzgl. Familie alleine lassen etc. die kann ich voll teilen! Mir fällt es auch jedesmal superschwer! Das wird dieses Jahr nicht anders sein...


----------



## Snake (21. Februar 2011)

Muss meinen alten thread noch einmal herauskramen. Wir haben jetzt 4 Routen im Visier. Eine davon ist eine Tour zum Lago Maggiore. Ein Freund von mir hat die zusammengestellt: http://tourenplaner.bike-gps.com/?x...28_-11371_12961_12962_11373&t=1297000032&hp=1

Ich kenne mich in der Gegend allerdings überhaupt nicht aus. Könnt Ihr mir zu den Pässen was sagen? Sind die lohnenswert oder gibt es bessere Alternativen? 

Und der Anfang von Bregenz aus ist nicht gerade prickelnd (80km Radweg flach). Wir haben 8 Tage (Etappen ohne An - und Abreise) Zeit. Habt Ihr bessere Startplätze oder soll man gleich von z.B. Chur aus starten? Problem ist Start-Ziel. Beides sollte mit der Bahn (und nicht mit Bustransfer) möglich sein. 

Danke echt für ernstgemeinte Tipps (oder gute Links, wo ich was nachlesen kann).


----------



## Fubbes (21. Februar 2011)

Abgesehen davon, dass die Tourenplanerseite meinen Rechner total lahmlegt, ist das mit dem Radweg nicht so schlimm. Bin 2004 mal von Lindau bis Chur am Rhein entlang gefahren. Am Ende etwas langweilig, aber der Start in D war wichtig. Bei dir ist das Stück ja kürzer. 
Ich kann dagegen mit den Kringeln wenig anfangen, da fehlt die Linie. Aber das ist deine Sache 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snake (21. Februar 2011)

@fubbes: Was hast Du denn für einen Rechner? 

Na ja die Kringel...sagen wir mal, wir haben halt 8 Tage Zeit. Kennst Du oder jemand anders einen der Pässe?


----------



## Carsten (22. Februar 2011)

schöne Strecke soweit ich das Kenne. bin Teile davon 2008 gefahren, Tourberiocht auf meiner Homepage. Ich würde allerdings nicht auf dem Radweg in Rheintal starten, das macht nicht wirklich Spaß. Denkt mal über einen Start im Brandnertal oder in Schrunz nach. Das findest Du denn natürlich nicht im (zugegeben schön gemachten) Stanciu-Planer sondern auf der Wanderkarte.

Urdenfürgli: war sicher mal schön, ist aber ziemlig weg erodiert und unten ists halt schnelle Downhill-Schrecke z.T. auf Skipiste

Glas und Tömülpass: beide detr absoliute Hammer. Tolle Landschaft, schöne Trails. Leider komme nach dem Tomül im Urmeintal raus und machst ziemlich viel Höhe auf Schotter platt, was schade ist

danach kenn ichs nimmer, wir sind damals anders weiter


----------



## Fubbes (22. Februar 2011)

Snake schrieb:


> @fubbes: Was hast Du denn für einen Rechner?
> 
> Na ja die Kringel...sagen wir mal, wir haben halt 8 Tage Zeit. Kennst Du oder jemand anders einen der Pässe?



Is'n Laptop von 2005. Google-Earth geht auch gerade so.

Statt des Rheinradwegs hatte ich damals eine Route durch Liechtenstein rausgesucht. Bettlerjoch und Barthümeljoch (oder so ähnlich). Ist einiges zu Schieben, aber Liechtenstein wäre was gewesen. Das ist die einzige sinnvolle Route, bei der man durch das kleine Ländchen fahren kann. Ist leider dem Zeitkontingent zum Opfer gefallen. 
Vielleicht ist das ja was für dich.

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## Easy (16. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

ich möchte diesen Fred mal wieder rauskramen, da ich Ideen für 2012 sammle. 

Mir schwebt eine Kombi aus Grischatrails und Mini-Alpencross vor und zwar ungefähr so:

1. Tag Chur - Polenweg - Churwalden - Lenzerheide (kurze Tagesetappe, da vormittags Anreise)

2. Tag Rothornbahn - Parpaner Rothorn -Hörnlihütte -  Arosa - Langwies - Strelapass - Davos

3. Tag Davos - Monstein - Züngenschlucht - Wiesen - Tiefencastel - Alte Schyn - Thusis

4. Tag Thusis - Via Mala - St Bernadino-Pass - St Bernadino

5. Tag St. Bernadino - Bellinzona - Locarno - zurück nach Bellinzona und mit dem Postbus nach Chur 

Kennt jemand die Etappen? 

Bedenken habe ich wegen Tag 2 fahrtechnisch und konditionstechnisch, da ich nur eine mittelmäßige Fahrerin bin. Wäre ev. der Durannapass nach Klosters und dann nochmal eine Gondelfahrt auf den Gotschnagrat mit Abfahrt über die Parsennhütte nach Davos einfacher? 

Danke für die Tipps


----------



## RedOrbiter (16. Oktober 2011)

@Easy
Tag 2: Ab dem Parpaner Rothorn würde ich zum Gredigs Fürggli und via Schafälpli - Älplisee direkt runter nach Arosa. Absolut empfehlenswert. Hörnlihütte würde ich mir sparen.

Ich würde den Durannapass vorziehen da weniger schieben/tragen.

cu RedOrbiter 
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Easy (17. Oktober 2011)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> @Easy
> Tag 2: Ab dem Parpaner Rothorn würde ich zum Gredigs Fürggli und via Schafälpli - Älplisee direkt runter nach Arosa. Absolut empfehlenswert. Hörnlihütte würde ich mir sparen.
> 
> Ich würde den Durannapass vorziehen da weniger schieben/tragen.
> ...



Vielen Dank RedOrbiter

Parpaner Rothorn - Schafälpli und Älplisee habe ich gefunden, G.Fürggli nicht... Entspricht Dein Vorschlag dem ersten Streckenabschnitt von dieser Tour hier? http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=oglcfiqvbmlmfyad

Mit Durannapass hatte ich mir schon fast gedacht, dass der leichter ist als Strelapass. Und dann ab Klosters noch mal gondeln und vom Gotschnagrad über Parsennhütte nach Davos-Wolfgang abfahren? Oder ggf. vielleicht besser am Morgen des 3. Tages?


----------



## RedOrbiter (17. Oktober 2011)

@Easy
Deine verlinkte Route bei gpsies.com kenne ich nicht. Das ist eine andere Strecke. Bin dort noch nie runter, und kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Gredigs Fürggli ist genau 1.5km nördlich vom Parpaner Rothorn.

Die Abfahrt vom Parpaner Rothorn nach Gredigs Fürggli via Totseeli - Schafälpli  - Älplisee bis nach Inner-Arosa kannst du Dir auf folgender Karte anschauen. 
http://www.trail.ch/tour/flims/flims-lenzerheide-arosa-karte2.htm
GPS Dateien findest du dort auch.




Gallerie zw. Parpaner Rothorn und Gredigs Fürggli


Als Variante zum Gotschnagrat: 
Von Klosters hast du zusätzlich auch die Möglichkeit direkt mit der Rhätische Bahn nach Davos hochzufahren. 

Ansonsten: Die signalisierte Bike Strecke ab Klosters bis nach Davos kann locker in einer Stunde mit dem Bike hochgefahren werden.

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Easy (24. Oktober 2011)

So,

meine Route ist nun fertig! So früh war ich ja noch nie mit der Planung
für das Folgejahr 

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=eikjmsrunzamuzuu&referrer=trackList

Wenn jemand noch Übernachtungstipps für Lenzerheide, Davos, Thusis, S. Bernardino und Locarno hätte, wäre ich sehr dankbar. Kann man im Juli auf Gut-Glück losfahren und sich dann jeweils ein Privatzimmer für 3-4 Personen über die Touristeninfo vermitteln lassen oder ist das zu gewagt?


----------



## Fubbes (24. Oktober 2011)

Du kannst und solltest einfach losfahren. Nur auf die Touri-Infos würde ich mich aber nicht verlassen, sondern schon im Vorfeld einige Adressen auf der Strecke selbst raussuchen.

Dein GPSIES-Link funktioniert übrigens nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Easy (24. Oktober 2011)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Dein GPSIES-Link funktioniert übrigens nicht.



Probiers noch mal, ich hab's korrigiert


----------



## Fubbes (24. Oktober 2011)

Viele Talpassagen, oder? 
Von Davos nach Alvaneu gäbe es noch den Weg über Sertigpass, Val Ravaisch oder Kesch-Hütte(!) via Bergün. 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Easy (24. Oktober 2011)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Viele Talpassagen, oder?
> Von Davos nach Alvaneu gäbe es noch den Weg über Sertigpass, Val Ravaisch oder Kesch-Hütte(!) via Bergün.
> 
> Grüße,
> Daniel



Danke,

schau ich mir gerne an. 

Auch noch nicht so zufrieden bin ich mit der letzten Etappe als reine Bergab-Etappe. Wir müssen zwar auch "Strecke-machen", um an den Lago Maggiore zu kommen (und auch noch etwas geniesen zu können!), aber vielleicht gibt es ja noch eine nette Alternative zum Abschluss?!


----------



## Easy (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde gerne zum Abschluss noch einen schönen Aussichtspunkt auf den Lago Maggiore (Cardada, Cimetta...) mit einer noch schöneren Abfahrt Richtung Locarno einbauen. 

Kann mir da jemand Tipps geben? 

Es muss ja nicht gleich der höchste Punkt der Cimetta sein, aber vielleicht gibt es ja einen netten (Panorama)Querweg am Hang aus Richtung Bellinzona kommend?


----------



## isartrails (25. Oktober 2011)

Easy schrieb:


> Parpaner Rothorn - Schafälpli und Älplisee habe ich gefunden, G.Fürggli nicht...


see here [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4675hcfkaQ"]Schafaelplitrail      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## tintinMUC (27. Oktober 2011)

Kann von hier leider keine links Posten aber schau mal bei mir auf der Seite (siehe unten) nach den Touren AX2008, SX2011 und Klosters Freeride. Die Ecke Klosters/Davos ist der Hammer. Jede Menge tolle trails!! 

Rothorn ist ein Muss weil landschFtlich super trail nach Arosa!! Sowohl Strela als auch Durannapass sind Klasse. Duranna rauf mit deutlich weniger schieben! wenn du über Duranna/Klosters fährst, dann nimm die Gondel wieder rauf zum Gotschnagrat. Ist ein toller Trail über den Gotschnaboden in Richtung Davos! 

Den Rest deiner Tour kenn ich nicht, hört sich aber prima an  viel Spaß dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Easy (1. November 2011)

Hi,

ja danke für die Tipps, nehme ich gerne mit. 

Ich werde den Gotschnagrad mit Abfahrt nach Davos noch einbauen. Welche Strecke nehme ich da am besten? Parsennhütte - Stützalp - Schwendihütte - Wolfgang? 

Am letzten Tag am Ende oberhalb des Lago Maggiore habe ich noch einen Panoramaweg mit einen heißen Schlussdownhill eingebaut. Ist sicherlich toll, wenn man von oben sich dem Lago nähert. 

Der Tipp von Fubbes mit dem Scalettapass und Keschhütte ist auch prima, würde uns einen Fahrtag mehr bedeuten. Müssen wir mal sehen, ob das geht.


----------



## Fubbes (1. November 2011)

Easy schrieb:


> Der Tipp von Fubbes mit dem Scalettapass und Keschhütte ist auch prima, würde uns einen Fahrtag mehr bedeuten. Müssen wir mal sehen, ob das geht.


Ich hatte den Sertig genannt. Scaletta geht aber auch. Die geben sich nicht viel.


----------



## tintinMUC (4. November 2011)

Easy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja danke für die Tipps, nehme ich gerne mit.
> 
> ...


Direkt den gratweg runter bis zur schwarzseealpe. Dann entweder direkt weiter Richtung Wolfgang runter oder am Hang entlang zurück zur mittelstation Gotschnaboden und von dort in Richtung wolfgang


----------

